# Critique My Paver Install



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Had a friend/client ask me to do a 700 sq., 12x24 slate paver patio for him.

I made the mistake of mentioning to him that the french drain he just had installed was a joke and he should get a refund. He said they were coming back to do the patio, and I begged him to find someone else.

He begged me to do it.

I'd never done one.....so I figured "why not?". Now, I want to know if I did it right. I'm thinking of doing one for myself possibly....and just want to know.

He already had 8-10" of 57's leveled and compacted after excavation.

*He asked me how much stone dust he should have dropped. I used an online calc and added 30% to get 7 tons.*

I laid landscape fabric over the 57's after I re-graded to a 1/8" per foot slope away from the house and plate tamped.

I then spread about a 3" +/- stone dust base(more like crusher run?...plenty of 1/4x1/4....prob 30% "dust"), checked my grade, and tamped (one quick run).

Laid my stone, broomed it with the dust, took a bit to "flick" all the pebble out with the broom stroke and get to actual dust.

Lightly misted with water.

Tamped well with a piece of 1/2" rigid foam duct taped to rented plate tamper. 

Came back next day, installed my edging (after peeling back my stone dust) and swept the joints again.

Gave it a good shower.....walked. Very flat. Stones nice and tight. Looks great.................I was happy.



I realize I should have asked BEFORE, but it was very short notice.

Did I do okay?

I read a lot last night about sand vs. stone dust and it was pretty confusing. Lots of guys say "Paver Council" (?ICIIAIC?) says only sand.
Some manufacturers say either.
Seems like an old school/new school thing.

Some of the things said made me worry about the stone dust.

Should I be concerned? Anything else I did wrong?

Thanks in advance, sorry so lengthy......


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

It looks great.

I was going to mention the lack of sand. The recommended procedure requires 1" of concrete sand as a setting bed, on top of the compacted stone.

And we use a polymeric sand to fill the joints.

I am sure you friend is very pleased with it, and I doubt you'll have any issues, you did not stray too far from the normal installation procedures.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks.:thumbsup:

That is pretty much all I wanted to know.

Now I can let it rest, and remember to ask first, go out on a limb later.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

If you are looking to study the accepted methods check out....

http://www.icpi.org/


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

For your area, the stone dust should be fine as long as you pitched the sub grade away from the house, and it is free draining the water which permeates the base.

I never used base material with fines north of South Carolina, mainly because of the freeze thaw cycles. I favor 3/8"-1/4" crushed,washed stone, even for clay brick pavers.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

The stone is beautiful btw, and you did a great job with keeping a flat plane. What did you use for edge restraints? 

Any info on the stone?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Not my area of expertise, but it looks great. The design difference between the field and the perimeter is kind of odd to me. You could skim off a couple inches, lay fabric, then some sod over it to keep it from splashing stone. It will still catch water. (Or top it with some larger-course decorative gravel/stone.) 

I second the polymeric sand. It's going to grow some weeds in the joints. He can control them with round-up, though.

Nice job!


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

The stone looks great, but I'm not the person to judge your installation process. If I were a kid I'd run over and start kicking that border gravel out into the lawn.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> The stone looks great, but I'm not the person to judge your installation process. If I were a kid I'd run over and start kicking that border gravel out into the lawn.


I gave my buddy instructions to tamp the living chit out of it....slope it to the existing lawn (high on one side).....peeling back a couple inches, add topsoil, grass seed.....
sip cocktails and watch it grow!


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

It needs an edge restraint.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Tscarborough said:


> It needs an edge restraint.


It has one.

Just set 1/8" below the stone. 14" (?) spikes every 12".

I heard the integrity of the edge restraint is paramount, which is why I left the stone piled up against the restraint, and will have him tamp real well before he backfills with topsoil for his grass.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

It looks great!


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

It looks like a good install, but man they look slippery for some reason.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

sitdwnandhngon said:


> It looks like a good install, but man they look slippery for some reason.


Wet.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Your work...spot on:thumbsup:

The patio doesn't go with that house though. They should have picked a more complimentary color scheme.


----------



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

looks great! I would not be concerned about using stone dust vs concrete sand. Paver standards call for using concrete sand. The only difference I have noticed is stone dust tends to hold moisture.
I know a lot of contractors here in NC use stone dust probably because it is more available than concrete sand. 

Amazing how many landscape suppliers aren't' even aware their is a difference between mortar sand and concrete sand.


----------

